

Announcing Lotus v0.3.0 - jodosha
http://lotusrb.org/blog/2015/03/23/announcing-lotus-030.html

======
karmiphuc
FYI: non API docs here
[http://www.rubydoc.info/gems/lotusrb](http://www.rubydoc.info/gems/lotusrb)

Took me a while to notice this link

------
darwinrc
Lotus is moving forward to be the first true enterprise Ruby framework.
Congrats and keep hacking!

------
vingngl
Woah. Amazing, lotus released

